# Practice NREMT tests



## sdadam (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

I'm taking my NREMT in just about a week in San Diego, I'm not too worried about it, I've studied alot and feel pretty comfortable.

But I was wondering you anyone knew where there were practice tests online, I've heard a bit about them but I can't seem to find one. I bought one of the study guides that had two prctice tests in it, but the tests seem ridiculouly (sp?) easy.

Any study resources, or tests online would be awesome, looking foward to joining the world of EMS.

.adam.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.emtb.com has a pretty decent test. 

The information on the NR isn't really too hard - more often than not, it's the way that they ask the questions that's a doozy. I'll tell you what helped me out a lot - downloading and reading the DOT EMT-B curriculum. Here is the link to it. It's a 1.3mb PDF file, so save it to your desktop first. 

Reading through that will help you out a LOT on the National Registry. There's a few little quirky questions. I think that one of the questions was "what's the preferred method of ventilating a patient?" 

Here's what the DOT says: 
"IV. Techniques of Artificial Ventilation 
A. In order of preference, the methods for ventilating a patient by the EMT- 
Basic are as follows: 
1. Mouth-to-mask 
2. Two-person bag-valve-mask 
3. Flow restricted, oxygen-powered ventilation device 
4. One-person bag-valve-mask 
"

See, I would *not* have thought that mouth-to-mask would be #1. I would have thought that using a BVM with supplemental o2 would have been #1, but I was incorrect. And #3? I rarely see those devices and I cannot think of an agency anywhere near here that has them in service.

So, I recommend reading through the DOT curriculum *and* taking some of the online pre-tests. It's not *what* they ask but *how* they ask it.

(FYI, I passed the National Registry with a pretty decent score on attempt #1. Surprised me quite a bit!)


----------



## Airamis (Jul 22, 2006)

Good Luck on your test, the website fm_emt mentioned helped me out a bit, and I'll agree about the Flow restricted, oxygen-powered ventilation device. They are not used in Illinois, and my Textbook had about 4 sentences on the device yet I had probably 10 questions on the Exam that delt with them. No clue if I guessed right, but since I passed the test that's good enough for me. But if you can find some literature on them it may prove to be slightly helpful.

For the most part the test is all stuff you already know it's just worded poorly. Remember your ABC's and you'll be fine.


----------



## ptemt (Jul 23, 2006)

sdadam,

Try this site for the Brady 10th edition.  It has true and false tests plus multiple choice, all on line.

http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10

Good Luck!


----------



## sdadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet, 

thanks guys, so far that's a ton of great advice, and thoes websites are both really helpfull.

.adam.


----------

